
Ask HN: How do you balance having a personal and a work computer? - torvald
If you use your work computer as your personal computer as-well, which measures do you take into account to have a healthy separations of the two environments, if any?<p>And if you use two machines, one for work and one for personal use, which components (applications, config files, browser accounts, password managers etc) do you share between the two?<p>For security reasons, I guess most companies would ask you to not use your work machine for personal stuff. I&#x27;m afraid the reality is far less idealistic. Does your company have a policy on this at all? I wonder what the norm is.
======
bradknowles
I have both. I replicated some of my basic personal configuration preferences
manually. Others, I’ve brought in from a git repo. I do use my personal
accounts to access certain websites from both machines, but I’m careful as to
what information gets accessed or shared where.

But I don’t have my personal e-mail on my work machine. I don’t do personal
work on my work machine.

The closest I come is sometimes I will work on things in a shared git repo,
and switch back and forth from doing that on my work machine versus my
personal machine.

But I’m super careful about accidentally exfiltrating any information from my
work machine that might be considered sensitive.

And I’m pretty careful about importing anything from my personal machine to my
work machine.

